
Oral History of Ann Hardy, Programmer, Tymshare Executive - fernly
https://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/if-discrimination-then-branch-ann-hardy-s-contributions-to-computing/
======
fernly
Brief bio of Ann Hardy at [1]. Hardy started programming on the Stretch
project. She was a programmer and later an executive at Tymshare corp
1966-1985.

Top link is to the videos of the oral history sessions, several hours in
length. For PDF transcripts, see [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ann_Hardy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ann_Hardy)

[2]
[https://www.computerhistory.org/collections/search/?s=102717...](https://www.computerhistory.org/collections/search/?s=102717167%2C+102717169)

